# Some Advice Please



## Candara (Jul 29, 2008)

HI
OK...my daughter is an American citizen born and raised.. she has a small business that she has asked me to help her with. I no longer work so i have the chance to spend some quality time with her in this venture. I would like to go over for say 12 months...no need of payment from her...just to help her out. What is the best legal way to do this? Any information would be good. 
kind regards
NJ


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Candara said:


> HI
> OK...my daughter is an American citizen born and raised.. she has a small business that she has asked me to help her with. I no longer work so i have the chance to spend some quality time with her in this venture. I would like to go over for say 12 months...no need of payment from her...just to help her out. What is the best legal way to do this? Any information would be good.
> kind regards
> NJ


What is your citizenship(s)?


----------



## Candara (Jul 29, 2008)

iam a citizen of the United Kingdom born and raised


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Candara said:


> iam a citizen of the United Kingdom born and raised


So the easiest method would be to sponsor you for an immigrant visa -- would take 6 to 9 months before it was issued (paperwork pushing is slow) and would cost a couple of thousand bucks before you were finished. This would give you a "green card" on arrival and you would then be allowed to live and work in the US.

The problem is that it seems a little overkill if you're just doing it for a year since you would lose this coveted status were you to move your residence back to the UK after the year.

I can't really think of any other suitable visa. You could come over on a VWP for 90 days but couldn't work. Work here is not defined as getting paid but rather doing something that would ordinarily be paid -- which working in a business obviously would.
)


----------



## Candara (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks for all that info.. seems like hard work and i dont fancy having to leave every 90 days..shes 18 and its her first step into the real worldand i know how much it would mean to her...i would like to be around to help for once now that iam being given the chance. What would need to be done to start the ball rolling?
once again ...thanks for you help on this.
NJ


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Candara said:


> thanks for all that info.. seems like hard work and i dont fancy having to leave every 90 days..shes 18 and its her first step into the real worldand i know how much it would mean to her...i would like to be around to help for once now that iam being given the chance. What would need to be done to start the ball rolling?
> once again ...thanks for you help on this.
> NJ


Daughter files an I-130 immigrant petition for you. Find the form on USCIS.gov. Actually -- just noticed a big problem! Daughter can't petition till she's 21, I'm afraid. Back to the drawing board...


----------



## Candara (Jul 29, 2008)

Right...just had a look at that. Thats mad! i cant be the only one who comes up against an issue like this...does anyone know of a way to appeal such a thing...or do i just say sorry love...cant help you for the next three years...that will go down well!
NJ


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Candara said:


> Right...just had a look at that. Thats mad! i cant be the only one who comes up against an issue like this...does anyone know of a way to appeal such a thing...or do i just say sorry love...cant help you for the next three years...that will go down well!
> NJ


There's no appeal, I'm afraid.


----------



## Candara (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh Well....so Much For Our Special Relationship ...lol
Thanks For Your Kind Help And The Info Provided...ill Tell Her She Will Have To Wait For My Help For A Few Years...nice
Kind Regards
Nj


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Candara said:


> Oh Well....so Much For Our Special Relationship ...lol
> Thanks For Your Kind Help And The Info Provided...ill Tell Her She Will Have To Wait For My Help For A Few Years...nice
> Kind Regards
> Nj


If you do the VWP thing, make sure you spend as much time out as you do in. You won't, of course, be allowed to work in the business. But I don't think that excludes giving moral support.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

There's always the B visa option? That would allow you in for up to six months and while you wouldn't be able to work in the defined sense, you could do the moral support thing that FatBrit mentioned..


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> There's always the B visa option?


Possible but always be wary when applying if you already qualify for the VWP in case you mark your card. You need both a good reason why you need double time (remember in America people rarely take 6-day holidays!) and proof of strong ties to your homeland.


----------

